# Multimedia Keys on Keyboard to work? [SOLVED]

## MrEntropy

Okay, I feel kind of stupid about this one, but here it goes anyway.

I got a new hardware and decided to re-install Gentoo and KDE 4.3 since my other installation is ancient.  I started it around KDE 3.5.6 or something until I got to 4.2.

When I was using 4.2 I was able to use the multimedia keys on my keyboard, including the volume knob.  When I was using 4.2 I was happy to see that all they keys worked and I got this nifty volume indicator thing in the center of the screen that showed what the volume was.

Now that I've re-done it all from scratch with 4.3, I don't get that.  

Since things are newer these days, I'm wondering if there's an easy way to get this working because I have no clue what I did to get it working before.  Considering how old the install is, it really could have been anything.  Seeing how many advances there's been in KDE and Xorg, maybe there's a good way of doing it.

I've tried using the KDE4 control panel thing to assign the Kmix keys, but it doesn't take anything as input even though xdev will show what the scan codes are.

So... Any help is appreciated.Last edited by MrEntropy on Fri Aug 28, 2009 8:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## elvisthedj

I ended up using xmodmap and xbindkeys.  Not sure if there is an easier way, but feel free to look here

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_Use_Multimedia_Keys

----------

## MrEntropy

 *elvisthedj wrote:*   

> I ended up using xmodmap and xbindkeys.  Not sure if there is an easier way, but feel free to look here
> 
> http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_Use_Multimedia_Keys

 

Thanks!  Actually, it was easier than all of that; I just went to the Regional & Keyboard layout, selected my keyboard in the list (hurray), and now it works just fine.  I wouldn't have found it, though, if you hadn't sent that link.

----------

